# pregnancy or menopause



## boojababy

Hi, I am 41 and had my tubes (I was told) cut and burned 16 years ago after having my youngest c-section) last normal af was Feb 25th-26th-27th light flow (only had to change pad every 12 hours) had sex March 9th, early morning March 13th my lower abdomen felt heavy (which is new) and crampy and started bleeding, went on to have light af till the 16th then only when I wiped until this morning, back has been achy stomach lightly crampy, does this sound like menopause or could I possibly be pregnant?


----------



## Jenny Bean

I am not sure what to tell you but if you suspect you could always get your doctor to draw some blood to have your HCG levels checked. They would have to do the test twice to see if your levels are rising.

I would suggest a pregnancy test but I read somewhere that pre menopausal woman can sometime register a false positive since there is hcg in their blood/urine.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## boojababy

Thanks for answer.


----------



## Moomaymisty

Do a pregnancy test, and then ask for blood test to find out either way.


----------



## boojababy

Could I do one now or should I wait until the 25th-26th when it usually comes to see if it does?


----------



## Moomaymisty

most tests give results up to 6 days before af is due. but I would get bloods taken to check levels for either.


----------



## Odlewis

For best accurate result and to avoid false negatives, you should wait at least the day you miss your periods. However, its true that women transitioning into menopause often have higher levels of hCG than the average woman, making the hormone a useful marker for the life change. Some early menopause symptoms even mimic the signs of pregnancy, including mood swings and weight gain. So even though your first test is positive, you may require to go for second repeat test to see if it is rising or not. If your hCG levels remain steady, you are likely not pregnant but heading toward menopause. If it is negative, book an appointment with your gynaecologist for blood-work as it tends to be more accurate than HPTs. Many experts recommend using contraception until they go a year without a period.


----------



## Andypanda6570

If they are tied and burned, isn't it impossible? I could see just tied but burned also.. Please update XO Good Luck


----------



## Andypanda6570

No it's not impossible, LOL..They say 1 in 1000 chance..That was me when I lost Ava, they wanted to do a D&E and I was set up for one, didn't know what it was. When I found out what it was I wouldn't do it, I gave birth in my home, they said that was also 1 in 1000..XOXOXO


----------



## boojababy

I have heard too the failure rate goes up if it was done after a c section and if it has been over 10 years.


----------

